# 1916 Iver Johnson color?



## Big Moe (Nov 21, 2021)

I'm going to be repainting this old man. But what colors should I do it in? Currently thinking mint green with black frame darts and maroon pinstripes. What do y'all think? It has the nice wood wheelset with Robert Dean's.


----------



## dasberger (Nov 22, 2021)

I say do what you like.... There may be some hints as to what color it was originally under the over spray or inside the head tube/BB. My 1916 is Black with Green darts and gold pins.   Here's the catalog page with original color combos


__
		https://flic.kr/p/qm1guG


----------



## Big Moe (Nov 22, 2021)

dasberger said:


> I say do what you like.... There may be some hints as to what color it was originally under the over spray or inside the head tube/BB. My 1916 is Black with Green darts and gold pins.   Here's the catalog page with original color combos
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qm1guG



Thanks buddy, the ad was helpful.


----------



## Kombicol (Nov 22, 2021)

Black with green darts is my favorite…


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 22, 2021)

French gray?


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 22, 2021)

French grey is hot. My 1916 came all black. I didn’t find any other color on the headtube besides rust. I went all black. If I could do it over I’d go grey.


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 22, 2021)

The yellow with black head could be gorgeous


----------



## Big Moe (Nov 22, 2021)

I'm liking the yellow and black. But I'm also liking the mint green and black too


----------



## Handyman (Nov 23, 2021)

Hi Big Moe,
Because this is going to be a re-paint/restoration, I'd go with an original, but uncommon Iver Johnson color.  As Giovanni mentioned above, I think the Automobile or French Gray would be awesome.  I also like the yellow/black combo and I have yet to see an Iver in that color combo. Pete in Fitchburg
​


----------



## Big Moe (Nov 23, 2021)

Handyman said:


> Hi Big Moe,
> Because this is going to be a re-paint/restoration, I'd go with an original, but uncommon Iver Johnson color.  As Giovanni mentioned above, I think the Automobile or French Gray would be awesome.  I also like the yellow/black combo and I have yet to see an Iver in that color combo. Pete in Fitchburg
> ​



Have to admit, I do like the yellow and black idea. I


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Nov 23, 2021)

Maroon


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 24, 2021)

1916 in original mellowed yellow


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 24, 2021)

Balloontyre said:


> View attachment 1516933
> 
> 1916 in original mellowed yellow



Killer ! You Win !
Lol


----------



## dasberger (Nov 25, 2021)

Balloontyre said:


> View attachment 1516933
> 
> 1916 in original mellowed yellow



Growing up a Bulldog (as well as holding a degree from UGA) I was raised on Clean, Old fashioned hate for Yellow and Black...









						Clean, Old-Fashioned Hate - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




The rivalry continues this Saturday.... Since 1893.  Go DAWGS!!

That said, I'd get the Pantone app out on that bike and match that "Mellow Yellow" in a heartbeat!!  That bike is FUEGO!


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 26, 2021)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> French gray?
> 
> View attachment 1516418
> 
> ...



Does the orientation of "Iver Johnson" run toward headtube? Different right?

On my bike it runs down from head tube.


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 26, 2021)

cr250mark said:


> Killer ! You Win !
> Lol



Bruh, 😆


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 26, 2021)

The blue with aluminum head tube might work with aluminum-silver painted forks(?).
Suggest orienting a decal in any position you may like; (perhaps one that looks good in photos, taken from the good side?).


----------



## Iverman (Nov 27, 2021)

dasberger said:


> I say do what you like.... There may be some hints as to what color it was originally under the over spray or inside the head tube/BB. My 1916 is Black with Green darts and gold pins.   Here's the catalog page with original color combos
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qm1guG



I have a 1916 Iver Johnson motorcycle that is  French grey with black and gold pin stripes. Do you know of any parts for the motorcycles?


----------



## Iverman (May 14, 2022)

I do have some Iver Johnson motorcycle parts. What do you need?


----------



## Iverman (Aug 15, 2022)

Iverman said:


> I have a 1916 Iver Johnson motorcycle that is  French grey with black and gold pin stripes. Do you know of any parts for the motorcycles?



I have quite a lot of Iver Johnson motorcycle parts, some NOS.
What year do you have?


----------

